# Homemade Layered Archery Target



## dubllung4 (Jul 30, 2010)

Looks pretty good! How is the arrow removal?


----------



## animal killer (Sep 16, 2009)

its not to bad. i have made these so you can control how much press you want on the target. the pressure pushing down is not to bad on these. i have it so you can remove them fairly easy. on my indoor shooting target...the pressure is great than the outdoor targets. the only thing that is my biggest downfall on these targets is that they are not waterproof and need to be taken inside after every shooting session.


----------



## apke95 (Jul 31, 2010)

What size are those targets in the bottom pics? I've started making one like the ones in this month Field and Stream magazine. But, these seem like they will be faster to make and more portable.


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

they look great! good job. I think we need to find a way to waterproof them. Ill look around to find anything


----------



## animal killer (Sep 16, 2009)

ya just go to your local grocery store, ask for all the banana box lids. i then unfolded them all. took my skill saw and just cut them on the same line i made. the size of the target on the left is around the same size as the Block 4x4 and the other one is a little more narrower but the same height. the top one is rounghly 3 feet by 3.5 feet tall.


----------



## boulevard (Jul 15, 2010)

not bad, it wouldnt have adjustible pressure, but have you concidered useing banding straps instead. they are available in steel and some type of fiber that doesnt require a special tool to sinch them down.


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

animal killer said:


> its not to bad. i have made these so you can control how much press you want on the target. the pressure pushing down is not to bad on these. i have it so you can remove them fairly easy. on my indoor shooting target...the pressure is great than the outdoor targets. the only thing that is my biggest downfall on these targets is that they are not waterproof and need to be taken inside after every shooting session.


Actually they dont have to be taken in daily. I did one simular about 3 years ago. I have never taken it inside. Still shooting it and works great. 

WA


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have one like that I made a few years ago and it works great, no problems at all - easy arrow removal. You could leave it outside if you raised it off the ground about 10" and covered it in plastic when not shooting. I drag mine in and out of the garage when I want to shoot.


----------



## tarleet (Aug 11, 2009)

I have one that I made. It works great in stopping an arrow. There are a few cons using cardboard (Corrugated Fiber board is what they are know for in the industry). But given it is a great working backstop and anyone can make it for almost free. The one i made i got the waste cardboard from work. Took our hand pallet straper and strapped it down. If i really wanted to i could even use our auto pallet binder (Called "banding line"). But the hand strapper is plenty good and i wouldnt have to bug the banding line operator.

Some people even built a wooden frame for it with a 2x4 that is adjustable in applying pressure incase you get a weak spot. 

Con:
They use a lot of glue to bond the liner boards and fluted boards. Since the layered cardboard used pressure to stop the an arrow. The pressure from the cardboard and the speed from the arrow cause a lot of heat. Sometimes you get fiber board gets glue stuck to your tips, arrow shaft, and logos on your arrows (which can make arrows hard to pull sometimes).

They can get heavy.

They are not weather resistant. Too long in the cold fiber board wears out. To long in the sun the target gets brittle.

Pro:
The materials are basically free. Just check out any shop or store. This material is used worldwide to ship goods to their store. They have plenty in all sizes and they are thrown away. Here recycle truck picks up every Wednesday. Just hit the store on tuesday and grab your pick.

They are good for both points and boardheads. They wear out very quick both the target and boardhead (But not that it matters as they are practice broadhead).

If you get a weak spot just rotate it or apply more pressure.

If your arrow doesnt get some glue on it, arrow removal is easy. Only takes one hand to do so.

Dont take it as bashing your target. Just a few facts for those who would like to built one.


----------



## gbrlvrst (Feb 17, 2008)

I built one thats 4' X 4'. It works great but scrapes the logos off my arrows. Now its just a backstop.


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

you can also get threaded rod and some unistrut and use that to compress it. that stuff is usally laying around a lot of construction sites and they throw it away


----------



## beochie (Feb 2, 2008)

for a second there I thought your couch had tank treads on it... I was thinking "SWEET!!!" 

nice targets price is right


----------



## Peeping Tom (Aug 9, 2010)

Go around the neighborhood after a local election and collect all the corrugated signs and strap them together the same way. Those are waterproof and may take more of a beating. If you can find a local print shop they usually have a ton of scrap as well.


----------



## Peeping Tom (Aug 9, 2010)

Duplicate


----------



## beochie (Feb 2, 2008)

Peeping Tom said:


> Go around the neighborhood after a local election and collect all the corrugated signs and strap them together the same way. Those are waterproof and may take more of a beating. If you can find a local print shop they usually have a ton of scrap as well.


cant you just take the guys that you're not voting for?:angel:


----------



## GDuck (Sep 24, 2007)

Great post and idea,
First thing that comes to mind, would be to get an inexpensive light duty hand truck to wheel them around.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

foam from the lumber yard works well too, use some 2X4 on the sides for legs and use threaded rod to pull the pieces tight. If pieces get shot up you can losen them up and move them around. Its the orginial layered target. They are light weight, hold up to the weather pretty well and are pretty cheap to build.

Jerry


----------



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

For a bit of weather proofing I would think that some cling wrap or something similar around the top, bottom and sides would do the tricj. Then paint the front and back with some waterproof paint and that should keep out most of the unwanted moisture.

We ised similar targets at a local range and these stayed outside month after month and held up quite good.


----------

